# My work.



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So I thought I may as well just have it all in one thread since its all bits and pieces and I chop and change alot. 

Anyway I currently have 3 projects. 

Number one is my orks trying to rebuild it into a 1500 point force.
Link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117765 

Number 2 is my space marines chapter which need alot of work rewriting into more concise fluff and models. Link : http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109602

Number 3 is a scenario sort of project where I am using the medusa model (pics below) and building a hareem of concubines, guards and other bits. 

Also I will hopefully be investing in other new models etc.

Ohh before I go into anything else I have a commission piece to finish up so itll go in here too.



So its 31/01/2013. And here is my work over the past week.


To begin a quick picture of Azurman, his left arm is needing the shuriken cannon fixing onto but just needs sharpening edges and priming then sent!









So my orks I have been making a commandos, 6 in total from old ork bodies as they are shorter and more stealthy apperance when finished. I liked the forge world kommando masks so I am trying to use that same style and using a cloak like Space marine scouts also makes them alittle more stealthy. Armed with "silenced" shootas and killy knives.
















So onto my Space marines. Currently I'm on my terminators i changed their pose as the stock was boring as hell. I almost finished the seargeant apart from his base, As he is the first mini I have finished properly Im still on the fence on how to base him. But I want a water/shoreline effect but don't know how help? So Im chuffed to bits Really enjoyed painting them and also i think Im actually improving!  So here is some for you guys.








































































Right I now have maximum amount of images so will post again about my medusa project.

Now I really want feedback I want to improve and can't without as much input as possible the more the better guys and gals! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Finally My medusa hareem Project, I salute you guys that have kept with me and would be even better if you told me what you think.
I finished her as much as possible i will relook at it later and touch her up (not in that way ) 

Ohh btw there is slight nudity





























Again feedback is wanted and appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

All of them look outstanding. Keep up the good work ^_^


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Jonileth! 

So here is some of the stuff ive been up to.

I have entered into the monthly painting deathmatch with an Eldar farseer, itll be interesting since i havent done a large amount of painting on eldar apart from 2 others. Im interested to see how my colours work out. 

Obivously started with black base coat, my colours will be red, yellow and white. I want to aim for clean but vivid colours. Only problem is the small soulstones and what colour!?!













The colour is quite crap and splodgy but i want to get the colours in the right places and I'm abit tired group projects etc.

Haven't done anything on my space marines. But on another note I have got aload of Chaos marines and I thought it could be interesting to have a chapter that was split and they still bear the same colours but oppossite way around and it may be in the end they would rather fight to keep each other alive even those bonds never truly break.

Anyways Most of its for sale please have a look and see I only need a certain amount of money back so it will be quite cheap ;P

My 3rd project has got 3 more bodyguards. Taking shape the "tent" will have lots of guards from different backgrounds these boyos will be at the entrance, Liquid green stuff basis for emblems are sloppy but i will be building them up I like the uniform look so may go simple colours and almost make them look statuesque.













Im kinda having a tantrum with my orks I need more troops but lack the nerve to buy the 2 boxes od boys and paint green for the next week, I will get over it, also its the fact In GW the shop guy had his orks and has about 10xs as much and its painted Blearugh ! 

Don't mind the complaining and Please comment if you are that way inclined. Comment, critisism, Praise and abuse is all accepted! To a point


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Quick tip, i noticed finger prints on the cowel of your ork boy, to avoid this make sure our finger tips are wet (not dripping just slightly wet) and rub the area a little to smooth out the finger marks. Other option would be to use some kind of soft tool to use instead.
Hope thats helpfull!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ahh Ork Boyz blues, I know it well. 

I started off with Trukk mobs to get a base number of gitz, now all I have to do is paint some when I can be bothered to try to expand them to decent footslogging mobs.
The plan is/was to paint a random couple of boyz in between all the vehicles that I really want to do.
It's kinda working, I now have 13x Slugga Boyz, 12x 'Ard Boyz and 10x Shoota Boyz, The plan atm is to do another Trukks worth of Shoota Boyz and merge the 2 mobs if they are gonna have to walk.

For your Farseer I'd suggest blue for the spirit stones as it is the 1st colour that springs to mind that will not be lost in the Red,Yellow and White of the rest of him.

Nice stuff Scrunka, look forward to seeing what pops up next.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all and welcome to the midnight review of today! 

Well I have done alot more than i thought i would today which warranted a post 

So a fiver if you can guess what I'm using this for?







(DISCLAIMER NO REAL MONEY!  )

Anyway I finished building up the symbols on my guards shields, undercoated them and also got basic colours on one of them. I think there should be red on them so that is what the fur will most likely be.


































Secondly, My farseer. After battling with watery yellow that pooled and cracked i found mixing it up and lots of blended solved the problem. It needs revisiting and better pictures but here is so far.








Orkses next! After apologising to the boss I finished a few Kommandos. Still lacking nerve to put paint on them I still think some of the postures need changing. Also as you can see they are very cut and stuck with odd proportions and I quite like the idea of higeldy pigeldy sized ninja orks sneaking through an encampment. 

































The Textures on the cloaks seem to be a happy accident, while thinning out the greenstuff as soon as any tool touched it it would rip so lightly sticking on got this effect which once painted I recon will resemble cloth?

No Space marines tonight I'm afraid the termie captain was giving me evils so i let him be. 

Now I was pondering today about my hareem/command tent. Since I am buying and painting the minis I really need to design what the room will look like. So on my to do list for the weekend:

1. Uni work
2. Uni work.
3. Draw layout and design of possible hareem like structure.
4. Change Kommando posture
5. Prime Kommandos.
6. Paint anything but orks.
7. Take some better pictures.

The list goes on but I don't wanna bore you guys more than I need to. 

I appreciate all your comments guys! and gals 




Charandris said:


> Quick tip, i noticed finger prints on the cowel of your ork boy, to avoid this make sure our finger tips are wet (not dripping just slightly wet) and rub the area a little to smooth out the finger marks. Other option would be to use some kind of soft tool to use instead.
> Hope thats helpfull!


Thanks yeah I found using this made the symbols alot more clean and I actually found a use for some of my tools 



Viscount Vash said:


> Ahh Ork Boyz blues, I know it well.
> 
> For your Farseer I'd suggest blue for the spirit stones as it is the 1st colour that springs to mind that will not be lost in the Red,Yellow and White of the rest of him.
> 
> Nice stuff Scrunka, look forward to seeing what pops up next.


I see vehicles to help it along. Hmm I do have a battlewagon and a Kustom bomma to paint, but im wussing out painting them too :/ lost cause I think i may get there eventually. 

Blue is the way to go I do concur and thanks


----------



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

Flesh Hound of Khorne? XD Loving your termi's power sword, really effective


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks nice. How long does it take you to complete one figure, on average?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

jameschalkywhite said:


> Flesh Hound of Khorne? XD Loving your termi's power sword, really effective


Hahah no fraid not  Thanks!



WaLkAwaY said:


> Looks nice. How long does it take you to complete one figure, on average?


Hey Well depending on the figure, A normal Eldar figure I could finish it it about 2-3 hours or fast paced about an hour. Depends how I feel really if it was for someone else a happy medium 

Thanks guys! and Gals!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Great stuff mate! you conversions are great!keep it up...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks man, Been an epic Week full of project work. I will put pictures up over the weekend. Space marines have had a turn and I'm looking through them and fixing them up abit. Hopefully putting a conversion into the deathmatch again this month, wish me luck and I know there ain't pictures but thanks for the read


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So, As I said I got pictures! To start is my Eldar Farseer Still aint finished, the spear and extra bits and anything you guys can highlight 



















































Here is come of my degree work for you anyway. I'd like feedback, Its an Arcade machine, totally immersive and my group have built a rig (alot of my input too ;P) so here you go! 

The Rig is not a prototype, it is for Clearance, reach and posture data retreaval, So the basic shapes, screens etc are correct but wouldn't look like the final product 





































I will head up this post with another of my other stuff so I can put more pictures into it!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Part 2.

Orks wise finished kommandos and they aren't worth a picture 





































They are pictures of my new chaplain biker. A friend will follow! 

Here is my Captain after him being fixed.















Next is My Ultramarine Dread, Needs basing so Using Green stuff to emulate what was under his right foot.
















Now next, is the assault marine I will enter into the conversion deathmatch.





























Thats about it ladies and gents, I have redid my champion and once its finished ill put pics up!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all, Currently busy with uni work but had alittle time to draft up my hareem scenario








So red is my medusa model, pink is dancers/succubus, green is the warriors of chaos models, Blue is the corsairs. and Yellow will be an enemy.

Now question is is the yellow a bigass evil dragon or a set of good adventurers set to free the dancers of slavery? 

Help? 

I will get some actual minis done soon  thanks for staying with me


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I vote for good adventurers, it gives you more of a chance to have the baddies interract with them. A dragon can only focus on a single target whereas the adventurers could each have a little story going on, an archer reloading with one of the marauders down with an arrow in his throat for example. 

Everything is looking very good, i give it two grim thumbs up.


----------



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

I used to be a great marauder, until I took an arrow to the knee... Sorry I had to XD


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Huuraaah! I finished my project and got my trade stuff through!

Orks inbound woop woop!

So after a weekend of catching up on uni work and bits and pieces i had time to update and do stuff!

So from a trade I got:

Bomma
2 ork bikers
12 boys
1 trukk
20 grots
5 burnas
loota parts.

So I am a happy ork at the moment so much to do! and convert!

I started off by dissembling my bomma and sticking it back together after shaving bits of so it sits better, then moved on to put on as much before i needed to paint it. 


















And a pic of all I got too :3








Then I took the burnas to bits as i need lootas!!! ready for priming, I thought it would be cool to keep the burna heads on and my mek has a biker body cos he is a mad basterd. Really when just a spore papaork left to murder and pillage.










Also I gave my kommando conversions some love but not so happy with the camo so Help? 








Anyway Im off to paint the lootas and kommandos. Ohh and I may finished my winged SM champion base and Ill but him up. Pretty basic but I like it 

Thanks fer looking and your opinion is appreciated!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

*Yawn* I eventually persuaded myself to finish the champion.














Another note I almost finished my lootas torsos so they will get based then onto the arms! 

Night :3


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

*So its been a month.*

Hello all I apologise for the radio silence! Its the holidays and I invested my left over cash into my motorbike... I can link pictures if you are interested.

Anyway Since being back in kielder I have started on my bommmer, finished all the grots and have got some more figures to mess with!!!

I forgot pictures of the bommer so Ill just put up finished ones 

So to begin my grots! I tried to keep them simple, dirty and really light skin tones.
















Now onto some Space marines, I got them free but they need the stripping finishing, and i need to try and find some replacement hands and things.









Also I got given a big daddy from the xbox game bioshock so I am repainting him too and fixing his drill! 










So on the list is:

Runtherd.
Bommer.
12 Boys (painting competition)
Big daddy
Trukk 
Lootas
bikers etc etc

I have lots of stuff to do so I will hopefully get alot done before I return to Uni! Thanks for looking and comments are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's all about Bioshock!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha yes! Just ordered the new one so I thought it would be cool to fix him up, still debating whether to got the extra few miles and repose him but Im not so sure!!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well its been like 4 months!!!!

Big daddy aint finished :S moved back home and my project now instead of orks at the moment is High elves!

First ever try of fantasy so ill try and keep pics going.

i got one the elf half and then some of high elves











to make sure I paint them I went into the army painting challenge and finished the Ellyrian reavers today!


















Also I did a alternative painting of Drazhar which I am well chuffed with!










































Im also planning to convert teh mage into a better pose and hopefully make it all flowy and big. 

The SM and orks on a back burner for now just as my interest and attention is invested in the elves at the moment. 

But since im done for summer, I have time a place to paint and a summer job so all is going well. 

Next time ill have some better pics of the reavers, pics of the mage, and more stuff!!


Thanks for looking !


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

*Evening all!*

Well today I got better pictures of my reavers, base coated my lothern guard and began my conversion of the mage. 

Pictures:







































































Thats my favourite picture of the lot ---^


















So on reflection of them finished, next time I will spend more time on the horses and the blending on them and also the little details and such!

But I am now on








Lothern sea Guard

Mage picture!








I have worked on it more but I don't have a good picture of it right now so you will have to wait!


Thanks for looking and all comments welcome!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Took 2 quick ones!


















I have cut the right arm and repositioned it for better aiming and more drama. Shaved the daft head piece down still not sure what to do with it. then I am replacing the left arm with a arm holding either a spellbook or a ball of spell! More Greenstuff!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Quick question. Drazhar above did you use tyranid bits to convert him? or did he come like that?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Quick question. Drazhar above did you use tyranid bits to convert him? or did he come like that?


I don't see any conversion on the model myself.
Drazhar / Mandrakes / Lord


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

SwedeMarine said:


> Quick question. Drazhar above did you use tyranid bits to convert him? or did he come like that?





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I don't see any conversion on the model myself.
> Drazhar / Mandrakes / Lord



Just stock nothing added apart from the angled high base to give the leaping forward look and painting it with reds and greens  hope you like it!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

*'Ere we go 'ere we go 'ere we go!!!*

"Black smoke bellowed creating a abyssal cloud of toxic and noxious fumes, clamoring orks trudged forward with intense excitement at the incoming bloodshed. Trukks rolled on by full of them each with thier shiney new trinkets ready for war. Dragblud stood with his retinue of nobs staring at what was left of his vehicles. After being teleported down his armour took a beating and needed attention. With a loud bark to the meks they started to rebuild. He looked gleefully around at the new planet he was ready to smash and destroy with his boys and also to rebuild and create a full Waaagh!"

So I have finally unpacked all my orks! HUZAAAHH! they all seem to be mishmashed of painted and stuff and with my new motivation for them I want to build/engineer a 2k army from them! Also I want to re-write and solidfy fluff and narrative for them and try and get them at a finished point.

I have never finished an army ever.like ever so its a big task along with my army painting challenge of High elves to get them done. 

My orks have been sat for so long its hard to remember what needs doing so if you are up for it its going to be ground up working with what I have and hopefully adding to it. 


So here they are:










Knackered tanks










With so much to do I think an army list is best bet but for now I am finishing a squad of 9 Lootas with a possible convertion for a mek to finish them just to get back into the gist of orks again.










Full picture when finished 

Im not sure where I am going with my army just yet. Im going to organise them into groups (HQ, troop etc) so i can plan what i need to invest into etc. I think once I get 2k points done i could actually face going into gw to play -_- 

So heres a list!

Dragblud (Warboss)
12 Nobs
12 Boys with Nob
2 Trukks
12 Boys with Nob (mantic bodies)
19 Grots with Runtherd
3 artillery (1 Zzap other custom)
9 lootas
8 burnaboys (4 extra sets for a 12 man)
3 deffkoptas
1 dakkajet
2 custom killa kans (not pictured)
2 bikes one is a Nob
lots of other rogue trader metal models etc with meks and such that need wroking out etc.


Now my elves are still kicking, currently working on the griffin for the painting challenge and also trying to paint the damned archers!


























The colour scheme I think works since I finished the elyrian reavers and the 
lothern sea guard. Which I haven't put a picture up of! 



































So right now its lootas, and griffin on the paint scene and possibly a convertion of a runtherder body into a weirdboy  

Thanks for looking and I hope to talk again soon!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice collecrion you hav there and the High Elves have a very nice scheme


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening all quick update!

I destroyed some painting last night got my griffin and the 8 (yes not 9 -_-) Lootas done!



































Since I took lots of pics I thought I may as well put them on here for everyone 

So here is the Lootas, I have a custom mek that needs finishing then more lootas but haven't bought them as of yet



Finally my thing for tonight is the weirdboy conversion thats in the contest so itll be good to model instead of paint for a change 




Tell me what you think! thanks for looking!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So I finished my convertion of a warphead weirdboy! huurraah! 












































So he appeared in the ether of space riding a burning squig as a small spore. After landing near a Pysker filled region of space (where could this be?) he grew up fighting and harnassing his skills to kill of others like hime and created a staff with the mounted heads of past victims that had power like him.
He became stronger but more wild and unruly even for an ork and with the staff he became a conduit of WAAAAGH energy the severed heads acting as amplifiers powering his will and strength.
After so long and the exponential incraese in power the energy started taking physical effects creating extra limbs and causing great disturbaance in almost every ork tribe. 
So he went on a merc spree hoisting a banner of all major clans he used his power for hire until they were sick of his sporadic explosions of nearby tanks,orks and on one occasion a warboss that was disputing his pay but he was found by a revolutionary ork Dragblud who gave him full rein aslong as the casualities on the enemies side was greater than on thiers!

So thats abit of roug background and since its 2 am here Im going to bed!

On another note I'm working on a figure called Durham red just a regular repaint and I will add pics tomorrow!

Thanks for looking critisism welcomed and wanted!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good! A very busy model but seeing your previous work I am sure you'll do a great job on painting him


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Matcap said:


> Looking good! A very busy model but seeing your previous work I am sure you'll do a great job on painting him


Haha thanks, I tihnk it is but I may always remove his back banner as that seems the easiest thing to go but i will leave the convertted chaos backpack on for effect.
Thanks!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

That Griffin is amazing, I'm not sure about the blue on the beak and legs but I can't fault your work on the feathers - absolutely stunning.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> That Griffin is amazing, I'm not sure about the blue on the beak and legs but I can't fault your work on the feathers - absolutely stunning.


Hey thanks dude I wasn't too sure either may go over it with another wash and make it lighter blue more bleached.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The blue fits nothing on the model and IMHO makes it look unfinished. Honestly I would go with the standard yellow as it is complimentary to the Browns and reds on the model. The stark difference also draws the eyes away from the rest of the model, but not to good effect.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> The blue fits nothing on the model and IMHO makes it look unfinished. Honestly I would go with the standard yellow as it is complimentary to the Browns and reds on the model. The stark difference also draws the eyes away from the rest of the model, but not to good effect.


Hmm well I didn't want to go with yellow since it was the origanal and most fitting colour. The blue is an experiment currently. My aim was there to be a stark difference and a unique set that wasn't exactly the same as a real life animal. 

So at the moment I may either change it to pale greys, or black and almost metallic shine. 

THanks for the input its much appreciated


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Greys would work well.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking goood Scrunka, that weirdboy looks ded zappy. I would be hesitent to remove any of his trophies...you know how the weird ones get when you try and take stuff away from em. They're a supersticious bunch. The lootas are also really well painted.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking goood Scrunka, that weirdboy looks ded zappy. I would be hesitent to remove any of his trophies...you know how the weird ones get when you try and take stuff away from em. They're a supersticious bunch. The lootas are also really well painted.


Thanks! that was the aim, yea hes pissed now that he hasn't got a name and i took his banner so once i remodel the base im gunna add some grots holding it for him or a squig waaagh grot beasty mutation 

My aim with my current painting is gunna be OSL painting on the mage and weirdboy so i hope it goes well! Thanks  just got aload of loota guns so that will bolster them too


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening all, so I thought i would update, I have made a lightbox hurrah it a home made one but its seems to work so now just need a prroper camera! finished my mage awhiile ago but only now ttaken half decent pictures and my prince dude is done tooo! 







Althran


It sucks that the true colours aren't coming out in the pictures but hopefully a new camera will sort the problem there is alot more colour and shading in both minis goddamn irritating but meh.

I'm currently on my swordmasters of Hoeth finish them havent even peeked at my orks whatsoever so i still need to sort them into a useable list as I see thme being the first into the fight and into a game  

Need to get my lootas to full strength and get a full strength shoota boy squad but im slowly getting there . 

My main problem is with the Ebay lots some are cracking some are goddamn aweful and sometimes i just want new on sprue kit but alas its an expensive hoobie for me as a student but still i reaally want to get a game going i havent played for years so a repush into it again and relearning the rules is needed.

Comments and critisms are welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really would love to see more color balanced pictures. From what I can see they are looking snazzy.


----------

